# timpano anyone?



## lavender luv (Nov 9, 2003)

i am looking for an authentic recipe for a timpano.
i have a few days off and would really like to make one.
anyone have any ideas?
teresa


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Will this do? http://www.ornellacucinaitaliana.com...impanorec.html

I'm not familiar with this dish. Pongi, are you around? From what region is this dish? :lips:


----------



## lavender luv (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion, but the recipe isn't quite what i'm looking for...it calls for a rice crust, from what i know the crust is pasta or pastry.
have you ever seen the movie "big night"? it's with stanley tucci and came out around 1997, it's about 2 italian brothers who have a little restaurant, without giving too much of the plot away, they make a timpano for some vip guests. if you haven't seen it yet, go out and rent it, a truely great "foodie" movie, the risotto scene is hysterical


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Try this:

http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Lynd...Big_Night.html


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi teresa,
try also this one, it looks just what you're looking for:
http://www.mangiarebene.net/cinema/m...i_timpano.html

It's likely that you had trouble finding this recipe because it's better known as "Timballo di maccheroni". If you google up this name you'll find plenty of recipes!

Generally speaking, Timballo is a dish made of pasta (often, but not always, maccheroni) seasoned with a rich meat sauce and other ingredients like meatballs, cheese and so on, contained into a pastry crust which can be either savoury or sweet. Everything is baked into a mold and unmolded before serving.

It's a festive dish coming from Southern Italy. I can't say if it was born in a definite area, but the most popular versions come from Napoli and Sicily. (BTW, another movie where a Timballo appears is "Il Gattopardo" by Luchino Visconti. The dish is also described in the original book by Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa)

Pongi


----------

